# light box



## cenk (Oct 24, 2005)

hi to all,

you can see my latest science project below 

styrofoam box with lid
led bulbs
styrofoam sheet
net pots
aquarium filter
rockwool cubes

Plants:
eleocharis parvulus
lilaeopsis novae
micranthemum micranthemoides
micranthemum umbrosum
staurogyne porto elho










holes for bulbs










lights on










installing filter for water circulation and plant raft


----------



## cenk (Oct 24, 2005)




----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Looks good. The use of the Styrofoam and pump are good ideas. How's the heat against the Styrofoam?

Adam


----------



## cenk (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks Adam, there is no direct heat source such as heater in the box therefore its safe for now. Led bulbs are 8 watt and has minimum effect on temp. but its very stable in terms of temperature and moisture/humidity.


----------



## junglefowl (Nov 16, 2012)

Hmmm! Need to see how fast to grow them under the condition. Are the plants already in emerged form?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cenk (Oct 24, 2005)

mixed collection. emerse, submerse and tissiue culture plants.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

Looks like it should work. My only concern is heat build up. While ED are not nearly as hot as incandescent light bulbs they do generate some heat. With the top being virtually sealed there would be little room for the heat to escape. I do recommend closely monitoring a thermometer the first few days.

As an expansion on this idea you could build several of these boxes only light each of the boxes with a LED bulb of a different color temperature. It would be a good demonstration on how various spectrum's of light effect plant growth.


----------



## cenk (Oct 24, 2005)

I finally managed set the temp. between 25 / 26 degree celcius with slightly open lid when lights on and 24 when lights off. Plants are growing very well, everything is good for now


----------



## cenk (Oct 24, 2005)




----------

